# PC Config under Rs.20,000/-



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys i need help in deciding the PC configuration for my Uncle. He will use the PC jus for office related work including watching tv on his PC so a tv tuner card must be a requirement.

The budget is Rs.20,000 *(but it can be extended to Rs.22,000 if the need be)*. So please suggest me the configurations. Coz i dnt knw the h/ware prices. According to me (and the prices tat i knw) i recommended him this:

RAM (Transcend) 512 MB DDR(400)---> Rs.2750/-
Sony DVD writer------------------------> Rs.4500/-
HDD (Seagate)PATA 120 GB-----------> Rs.3000/-
SMPS (Antec/Powersafe) 450 W-------> Rs.2200/-
====================================

Please suggest me an Intel mobo, processor and other stuff too... Awating replies  Also u guys can recommend me/modify the components that i hv already mentioned. (according to the budget) 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 15, 2006)

*LOW BUDGET COMP*

Hi dude why do u want to buy an intel based computer. Even AMD will suffice ur needs and will cost less. You can try this config:

AMD 2800+  - 2500
ASUS MOBO - ~3000
512 MB TRANSCEND 400 MHZ RAM  - 200
120 SAMSUNG SATA HDD - 3200
15" COLOR MONITOR - 4000
NORMAL KEYBOARD - 150
OPTICAL MOUSE - 250
I BALL ATX CABINET WITH 400 WATTS SMPS - 1350
LG CD WRITER - 1150 
FLOPPY DRIVE - 250

*TOTAL PRICE : Rs.16050 + 4% VAT.(IN KARNATAKA,BANGALORE)*


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 15, 2006)

dude amd processor are future proof and gives better performance than intel in most cases. Now even there is no heating issues.... I am a system assemblers and hence can give u this suggestion.....

A dvd writer for office use is useless and this is a waste of money.Any way if u wnt to buy a dvd writer buy a liton 1963s. It will cost Rs.2900+4%vat.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2006)

@ varun
Thanx for ur detailed reply bro 

1.) Well so as u said abt DVD writer, then i think tat a CD-Writer will be a good bet that too of Sony (if im not wrong) ..  Is LG's performance similar to SAMSUNG !! coz u knw the history of Samsung drives   (execpt for their monitors wich work absolutely fine).

2.) Wat about Asus mobos !! are they better in performance, wat are the other available mobos for AMD processy ??

3.) Will surely go for an AMD processy after takin ur advice,but is that model tat u mentioned will be good enough to last for 2 yrs (in terms of future proofing)??

4.) Wat abt the TV Tuner card ?

Awating replies 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## Techmastro (Mar 16, 2006)

hey varun are u sure about processor price because my friend told me that AMD 2800+ cost close to 5K in delhi.
There cant be such a huge difference in prices.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Techmastro wrote:*


> hey varun are u sure about processor price because my friend told me that AMD 2800+ cost close to 5K in delhi.
> There cant be such a huge difference in prices.


is that so ???    BTW wats the price info u hv bro ?? 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## amitgg (Mar 16, 2006)

amd is 2000/- in delhi.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

How much slots does the AMD 2800+ have and wat are its specs?? including the RAM slots,option of addin a AGP o PCI or PCIe card/s and expansion slots present in mobo.

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashnik (Mar 17, 2006)

AMD 2800+ is 754 pin cpu, i just wanna warn u


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2006)

If you want a future proof PC go for 939 pin processors rather than 754 pins ones. But, I guess you won't get process below 3000+ in 939 pin.
ASUS motherboards are very good so don't worry about them.
And do you really need 512 MB for office work? I feel 256 MB will be good enough unless you plan on using Vista. XP works very well with 256MB of RAM if you want to run normal apps like MS office and stuff. So, no point in getting 512 MB of RAM unless you need it.
120 GB hard disk? Once again that's too high unless you have some softwares of work with big files. But, get a SATA drive and not a PATA, the price difference is small and SATA will make it more future proof.
Again for SMPS only go for 450 watts if you need it or you can get a 400 watt one from a good company if your system isn't too high end.
Most of us make a mistake of going for too high end a system to future-proof it even though we never need it. If you're going to use it for normal office use just go for a mid end system with good enough specifications for your needs. 
I have no idea of which TV tuner card to go for.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yaa ur rite guys, Its no use of getting a faster PC and make it run like a snail (for office work), So i will stick to a mid range PC configuration and the specs will be as follows:

 HDD-Seagate 80 GB SATA
 RAM Transcend 512 MB DDR(400)
 Processor AMD 2800+
 Motherboard Asus
 LG/Liteon CD-Writer
 Normal Mouse and Keyboard pack.(not too costly)
 Floppy drive
 Win XP Professional OS
 SMPS 400 W
=========================================

Please verify it if i hv included everything correctly for a mid range PC configuration.

Cheers n e-peace.......


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2006)

Well maybe you could go in for 3000+ processor as 2800+ won't be available in 939 pin and that's the way to go.


----------



## Rajesh_81 (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you are looking for this config

*www.tech2006.zeeblo.com/Pc20.html


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi bro,
Samsung drives are the worst.I m using LG and have not faced any problem.Anyway on my research i found that LITEON is better than LG as my friend is using it.  

U can buy ASUS K8V-.It is around Rs.2500. As _Rajesh_81 _ gave the link i checked it out and u can go for that mobo,that is, *ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2.*

But i dont know how is the performance and cannot guarantee it. Anyway i will check it and will post it here in coming days....

Ok Amd 2800+ is 754 pin and is not a so future proof investment.It is always suggested to buy amd 64 bit 939 pin and even that will outdated in the month as amd will move all its proccessor to 940 pin in the second quater of the year 2006.  

But for ur use as it for office use and the budget is low amd 2800+ will suffice.Any way if u want to buy amd 3000+ 64 bit 939 pin will cost u Rs.5900 + vat. After this u will have to buy a good mobo to use the features of 939 pin and it will cost around Rs.4500 + vat. This raises ur budget. Now did u understand y i suggested u to go for 2800+. However amd 939 is better as it supports DUAL MEMORY CHANNEL and amd 2800+ will not.

Now a silly but important information:  1) ck whether u buy amd 2800+ 64 bit. The price which i have given is for 64 bit.
2) Check whether ur processor core is *VENICE CORE *as is consumes less electricty and is the latest. To Do this all that u have to ensure is that the *MONTH OF IMPORT IS LATEST LIKE MARCH 2006.*


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok for TvTuner card internal card will be cheap and is the best for ur use.
EXternal card cost a bomb but are easy to use. I have used Pinnacle PCTV with FM and found it to be satisfactory. Anyway the software given is hopeless. It costs around Rs.2400 + vat. In internal card the remote is software dependent and sometimes gives problem... 

U will have to use some other software to view and record. In external u can use the remote without any difficulty and is not software dependent. Also recording is not supported on external cards.

U will have to make a choice depending on ur budget and use.. Frontech external card is good.


----------



## ashnik (Mar 18, 2006)

i would suggest to go for MSI mobo. They r cheaper and have similar features as ASUS.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanx for all ur replies guys, I hv selected to go for a configuration tat Rajesh gave and also hv kept in mind wat all of u hv told me and Also thanx to Varun for giving me the finer points abt AMD 

Thanx for all ur replies and Mods can lock this thread as my confusion is solved. ...... 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Rajesh_81 (Mar 20, 2006)

Well ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 is the best buy and it supports all  the features.Asrock has a very good warraty service in all major parts of India.THis board is the best buy for SOCKET 754 motherboards.The onboard graphics of Geforce 6100 will definitely be enough for a casual gamer.This mobo has very good overclocking options.

@varun
AMD Sempron 64bit 2500+ (Socket 754) costs Rs 2600
AMD Athlon 64 bit 2800+ (Socket 754) Costs Rs 5000 (Its a discontinued product)

*www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_9487^10248,00.html


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Rajesh for infoming that. May be it is outdated but in bangalore it is still sold at good price.


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Rajesh for infoming that. May be it is outdated but in bangalore it is still sold at good price. Anyway outdated technlogoy is OUTDATED... what ever be the price...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys so wich is the newest of the lot ??

AMD Sempron 64bit 2500+ or AMD 3000+ ??? And wich one shud i go for? (i want the newest of the lot) so please help me out by mentioning the full name by wich its called and also mention wether its 64 bit or 32 bit and wat speed ??

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 21, 2006)

AMD 3000+ 64 bit 939 pin is the newer of the two and i have just bought it!!!!!!
ADA3000DAA4BP is its model number.
its clock speed is 1.8Ghz.
and surely u cant comapare a sempron to an athlon with the former being a 754 pin only or can u????


----------



## varungupta17 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey dude *amd 3000+ 64 bit 939 pin venice core* is the latest... Check it out....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2006)

@ ankur  @ varun

Thanx for ur replies guys and for helping me out  

Cheers n e-peace....


----------

